# What's your theme song?



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

If you could have a theme song, what would it be? Post it here so the internet knows what your life sounds like.

[yt]jjPgm6EFKy0[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 29, 2010)

You know? I had it on hand just in case this thread came up again, now I can't remember what it was let alone who it was by...


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSXERwg4s2o
:V totally


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

http://lfgcomic.com/video.php


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> http://lfgcomic.com/video.php



Should've guessed.


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> http://lfgcomic.com/video.php



I thought your avatar looked familiar :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Should've guessed.



Shoud've-
Would've-
Could've-
Didn't.



Teco said:


> I thought your avatar looked familiar :V



You thought, but it doesn't, not really.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOgqU95Eyo4


----------



## torachi (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSzkCxMUOh0

tight like the rims on the street with the rubber between us..

on that Suspiria loop.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlatOLl0NDg and just for laughs this too, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scIFBiVVW5c


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

changes on setting/ mood.

gotta switch things up ya know?


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWqJTKdznaM


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 29, 2010)

The Sisters of Mercy - This Corrosion.   Its been my theme song for decades.  It even has hidden furry themes in it. 

Its such an all purpose song.....blasting down the highway, with the top down and doors off the Jeep or barreling down the runway ready to rotate and climb, paintballing in the woods or getting into the zone for a rifle match.   This song always goes to "11".


----------



## shiveringpup (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzuo_UObpuA


----------



## Runefox (Mar 29, 2010)

Edguy - Sacrifice, Edguy - Out of Vogue or Machinae Supremacy - Through the Looking Glass. I couldn't really choose between the three.


----------



## Uberbjorn (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfYyBp4Ln2s
Totally.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Uberbjorn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfYyBp4Ln2s
> Totally.



Your first post on this site and you posted THAT?! I'm horrified but you'll fit in great.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 29, 2010)

The furfag anthem.


----------



## Uberbjorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Your first post on this site and you posted THAT?! I'm horrified but you'll fit in great.



Nha. Inside my head is like a madhouse.......where the mad  are free


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Madness - House Of Fun


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 29, 2010)

[yt]nr1JfQyEIZs[/yt]

ttly guise this us so mai kind of moosik


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Madness - House Of Fun



Try the House of Fun, it's quicker if you run, this is a Chemist, not a joke shop.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 29, 2010)

[yt]Q6uVp-E3XqE[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2010)

Time by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

Dasboard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=penvn9VL32Y
I swear to god it seems like everything I touch breaks.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe this.
Also great for playing Halo!


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

For everything strange and odd and beautiful in my life...This:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Qc_7lEkwA


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Edguy - Sacrifice, Edguy - Out of Vogue or Machinae Supremacy - Through the Looking Glass. I couldn't really choose between the three.


 
I like Edguy's King of Fools.


----------



## Good Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

Darn kids playin pokemon and listenin to rap music


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 4, 2010)

I would have two.

My theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9dc9im3-M

Fursona's theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78EbJ7ORmG0


----------



## Slantedfloors (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll chime in: 

Superman - Lazlo Bane


----------

